# are u not EVER supposed to play with their ears?



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

even when they are adults? 

Kenyas ears are up, always have been. but i love touching them, they are so soft. shes about 11 months maybe, should i not be touching them? 
the ears..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I massage my dogs ears all the time. As long as you are gentle. The sensative time is before they are standing, cartilidge is still weaker at that time, so you don't want to do any damage. Ear massage has a calming effect if your dog is under stress(example:vet visit). I agree, I love the velvety feel!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Me too
I always touch B's ears when he is lying next to me 
He loves it!!
I am not rough very gentle sometimes it puts him to sleep
I have been doing this ever since he was a pup


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

you can gentle pet them but you cant sqeeze them


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You pet them all you want; you just want to stay away from crushing them while petting. This means don't wrinkle them. Pet them while keeping the ears straight.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I have always messed with my pups ears from 8 weeks on. I have NEVER had a pup whose ears didn't stand. Most were up by 10 weeks or before and STAYED UP. BUT, I have also always had pups with strong ears. I might go about things differently if I had a pup with overly large ears.


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

I pet Charlie's ears, and he does seem to find it relaxing. They are so soft it's unreal - I love petting his ears!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Massaging the ears is relaxing for the dog - 
I think that works both ways. My DH sits with Aodhan on the couch at night and starts gently stroking her ears and they both fall asleep in about 5 minutes.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

what about playing with other dogs, can that harm them?


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Another GSD that I had before my two current girls used to play with an Aussie when she was a pup. Her ears had started to go up but later went soft. My vet thought they were soft because of damage done by the Aussie. He would often nip at her ears when they were playing.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

there has to be people who have an older dog with a GSD pup, any problems with ears?? Or guy is almost 3 months old, his ears look like teepees! Only when he is alerted to something do they both stand up!


----------

